

Ubuntu Users can still exploit sudo - tomw1808
https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sudo/+bug/1219337

======
vigile_
The bug concerns Apple as well! Bad bad!
[https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sudo/+bug/1219337/...](https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sudo/+bug/1219337/comments/1)

